# Stork Group, Belfast - Thurs 25 Feb 8pm meet up



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi all

Please come along to the Stork Group meet up in Belfast on Thursday 25 February at 8.00pm. *We are having a special night for new members*. A Registrar from Gynae, Craigavon Hospital will be coming along to answer any related questions. The venue is 6 Mount Charles, Off University Road, Botanic Avenue, Belfast. Tea/coffee and biscuits available. Both individuals and couples are welcome. If you need a map just send me an email or phone me. Hope to see you there. Sharon Davidson (email [email protected] or phone 02890-825677)


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Any takers out there for this meet up?  Please let me know.

Thanks

Sharon
[email protected]


----------

